# The Story of a dream come true to my live in the land of horses



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

She's beautiful.....lucky horse.....

Welcome.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Hola! Bienvenido! 

What a lovely horse...with a very odd name. Glad it's Amy now! But I'm happy that you get to ride there! Which part of Spain do you live in? I have family there


----------



## Tchucki (May 31, 2012)

@gunslinger: Thanks  
@Skyseternalangel: Hola, gracias  I live in Manilva, that's 20 minutes away from Marbella. Where live your Family?

_*Amy*_

When Amy came to us, my mother rode she too. Because i was a beginner and Amy wasn't easy to ride. 
After we signed the purchase contract, began our series of drop down 
After two month my trainer says that we should give amy away. 
I was angry and so disappointed, i loved this horse an i don't want an new one. 
But my parents want to give her away  
She goes to an Dressage stable (Amy is all, but no dressage horse) and two weeks later she was back. 
She looks horrible, Amy had back sores, their hooves were rotten and she was very very hungry. 
My mother decided that Amy should remain. I was so happy  
But a half year later my mother and my stepfather broke up, my mother moved away and i stayed with my stepfather. 
I rode Amy alone and we improved steadily. We jumped some competitions ans we were not bad. 
But all changed in may 2007, she stopped at a jump and reared up. 
After this we can't jump on competitions, because whenever we ride into the arena, she stopped an reared up. 
Although my trainer advised me to give Amy away and buy me another horse, I kept it and gave up the jump.
Later i search the pre-owner and she says, she sells Amy as dangerous. 

Later i write more, now i go out with the kids


----------

